# Lime Mint and Sandalwood Tangerine Anise Soaps



## giantolive (Jan 25, 2012)

Been working on a new blend of base oils. Still not there yet, but thought I'd share pictures anyway.   




Scent: Lime Mint FO
Colorants: Titanium Dioxide and Chromium Oxide Ultra Green
Swirl: Spoon Swirl

I knew the recipe for this would produce a softer bar, but it came out a bit too soft to unmold in a reasonable amount of time (at least for my level of patience). I had to trim up the edges since there were lots of dents and squished corners. Once out of the mold it did firm up well. Even less than a week old, the soap is very mild and lathers wonderfully. I'm looking forward to how it performs after it hardens up and has a good cure.





Scent: Sandalwood FO + Tangerine EO + Anise EO
Colorants: Titanium Dioxide and Black Oxide and Red Oxide (+ a hint of Chromium Oxide Ultra Green)
Swirl: Hanger Swirl

This recipe was for the version that should produce a harder bar. A little too early for cutting, so I got some drag between colors, but it was harder. Other than the hardness, its qualities don't seem to be as good as the recipe used for Lime Mint. Probably won't use this recipe again unless it cures really well.


I'll be trying one more version of the recipe, hopefully this weekend. Two batches: one regular, and one with some salt added in to see if it helps with the hardness. If that doesn't work I'll probably use it as an excuse to get some sodium lactate and see if that helps.


----------



## tkhaney1 (Jan 25, 2012)

You have got swirling down!  Those are beautiful!


----------



## KD (Jan 25, 2012)

Those are both just beautiful!  I do a Tiger, Tiger with 5X orange EO and anise, which is very popular.  I'm trying to imagine what the addition of sandalwood would be like.  Hmmm  new experiment...


----------



## Fullamoon (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow gorgeous soaps - very beautiful colors!


----------



## judymoody (Jan 25, 2012)

Great swirls, especially the second one, looks like marbled paper.

Is the first the "spoon swirl" technique?

Thanks for sharing.  These are lovely.

I don't know what's in your base recipe but I've been using 5-10% cocoa butter and a water discount and my bars have been coming out nice and firm.


----------



## giantolive (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!

KD: Orange and anise are such a wonderful combo! I did overdo it on the sandalwood a bit since it's smothering the tangerine at the moment. Then again I now have a head cold so I'm not really smelling things correctly!

judymoody: Yes, the first/green one is a spoon swirl, but done at a thicker trace than usual. And you mentioned the water discount. I checked my notes and I had soaped at 2.25:1 (water:lye) on these recipes instead of my usual 2:1 (I wanted lots of time to play with the swirls), plus a tad additional water to premix colorants. This gives me hope that I may not have to revise the recipe as much as I thought I might. Thank you so much for jumpstarting my brain!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 26, 2012)

Your swirling is beautiful!  The first one reminds me of camouflage!


----------



## dOttY (Jan 26, 2012)

SOAP PORN!!!   

Both are so lovely, but the green one, it wins my heart!  Nice job


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful!  Your colours and swirls are outstanding!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2012)

*Gasp*  Those are beautiful!  

I've got to try that spoon swirl!  It's wonderful. 

And your hanger swirl!  Goodness gracious...It's just lovely.  Simply lovely.


----------



## welovesoap (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, those are beautiful! I especially love the pic taken in the green polka dot bowl!

I've never heard of spoon swirling before... although I've seen other pictures with swirls like that. Good to know how it was done! Off to google the technique!


----------



## Scentapy (Jan 26, 2012)

Just beautiful!


----------



## milo (Jan 26, 2012)

> SOAP PORN!!!



Lol dOttY~! I always think that same thing  
Beautiful soaps, giantolive~! I would love to see what the lime mint is like. I think it kinda looks like camo but my husband disagrees


----------



## Sweet T (Jan 27, 2012)

Uhh-Mazing!  So beautiful!  I don't think I will ever be able to do that!  My mind tells me yes, my skills tell me no.  I have been dreaming of making a soap that looks like your Lime Mint.  I would want to shower multiple times a day with that soap!
I'm new at this.  Please tell me you failed a lot at first because so far I'm 
0 for 2. 
Very nice


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2012)

yummm, I love lime mint!


----------



## giantolive (Jan 27, 2012)

You are all very sweet!   

dOttY: I'm so LOLing at "soap porn"! I have images of bars of soap telling each other "You're a dirty, dirty bar of soap!" And then the scene collapsing into an orgy of lather and bubbles.  :wink: 

Sweet T: I'm pretty new to this too (first batches in December), but my first two batches had problems. One partially gelled and the other overheated a bit and mounded/cracked on top. I couldn't get them out of the plastic containers I used as molds since the plastic was too rigid. I had to chip the soap out! My third batch was when things went smoothly for me, I really started to understand the process and basically had my "ah ha!" moment. My mold for the third batch? I just used a milk carton to keep thing simple. Don't get discouraged. You'll have your "ah ha!" moment too.


----------



## moosie (Jan 28, 2012)

gorgeous, love the swirls!!


----------



## dcornett (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## aroma (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow that is a work of art.....beautiful


----------



## saltydog (Jan 31, 2012)

giantolive said:
			
		

> Sweet T: I'm pretty new to this too (first batches in December), but my first two batches had problems.



Say what?? This December??  :shock: 
Wow, you got some real natural talent there, your soap looks like you've been at it for ages, you go!!


----------



## Francis (Feb 2, 2012)

Absolutely brilliant colors and swirling work. Thank you for sharing.


----------

